# Online Hunter Safety Class



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

My son who attends college in Chicago called today and asked if he could invite some of his pals from school up to my hunting camp during this year's firearm season. My response was yes however; I stated that if they hunt they will have to have either the applicable MI hunting license or, an non-resident license as applicable. And, if they have never completed a hunter education course, that the State would require each have satisfactorily complete that before they could purchase any license. 

As far as my son is concerned, he completed the course 10 years ago and has hunted with me scores of times. However, a few guys have never hunted before and obviously, must complete the hunter-ed course before they can purchase a license. 

Insofar as all are attending school full-time, attending a hunter education course either in Chicago or Michigan between now and November 14 will be difficult. I have two questions:

1. Is a hunter education course taken in Illinois accepted for obtaining a hunting license in Michigan? In other words, reciprocal.

2. I notice that there is an on-line hunter education course that appears to be endorsed by the Michigan DNR. http://www.hunter-ed.com/mi/index.htm
Is this the same as taking a "live" hunter-ed course and, after completed satisfactorily, entitle the person to purchase a MI hunting license. If not, what does the course do and/or what other steps must one take in order to obtain the hunter education requirements?

BTW--just so you know, if any of these guys have never hunter before, you can rest assured that they will be hunting along side myself or one of our older members throughout their visit--just as if they were 12 years old. For their own safety and MINE!

Thanks.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yes there is an online course but they must also complete a field day course and must register for it before taking the online course.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes if they complete the Illinois course that would be acceptable. As for the online course the above is correct. They have to register then take the online course then they have to take the written test and field applicable test in person.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

There is another option.
The new hunters can also purchase an apprentice hunting license and hunt without hunter safety training if they are accompanied by an adult. It sounds like you and your group plan to mentor the new hunters closely so this should work out okay.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518_14520-32236--,00.html#Apprentice

"Apprentice Hunting License 
A person who does not have a hunter safety certificate may purchase an apprentice hunting license. To purchase this license you must have, in your own name, a valid Michigan Driver License, state of Michigan ID card or DNR Sportcard. An apprentice hunter may purchase this license for two license years before he or she must successfully complete a hunter safety course. The apprentice hunting license is available to residents and nonresidents.

Apprentice hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 21 or older designated by their parent or guardian. This individual must possess a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance from the apprentice that permits uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact. Apprentice hunters 17 and older, when afield, must be accompanied by someone 21 or older, who possesses a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. 

A person may accompany no more than two apprentice hunters while hunting. "


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

We have an 'online' HS course offered at times here in WI. It is less common than the several eve & Sat class option. The online course fills up fast & one instructor told me he likes it more for the older student that can't get to the several day/eve courses. Our online course ends with a class & test. 

My son took the regular HS class this summer. If they don't get the required certificates maybe one or 2 could still participate in some way short of hunting? In a way that would't spoil it for the hunters? That apprentice deal sounds like a possibly option. I just talked to our instructor from this summer about some stuff & he said he had to turn 15+ students away from his current class because of the Fall rush.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Lindsey said:


> There is another option.
> The new hunters can also purchase an apprentice hunting license and hunt without hunter safety training if they are accompanied by an adult. It sounds like you and your group plan to mentor the new hunters closely so this should work out okay.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518_14520-32236--,00.html#Apprentice
> 
> ...


This is the answer! Thanks!


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I looked in the hunting guide and could not locate the fee for an apprentice license". Anybody know the cost? 

In the case of my son's out-of -state friends, would they stiill have to purchase an out-of-state firearm deer license as well?

Thanks.

R


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

"Note: Apprentice hunting licenses cost the same as the corresponding regular hunting license shown below. Check with your license agent."

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518-173829--,00.html

(the note is at the top of the table)


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Radar420 said:


> "Note: Apprentice hunting licenses cost the same as the corresponding regular hunting license shown below. Check with your license agent."
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518-173829--,00.html
> 
> (the note is at the top of the table)


Any bigger and it would've bit me!

Thanks.


----------

